

Show HN: BitJoy, Realtime Bitcoin Data - cjm
http://bitjoy.org

======
snitko
I've seen your project some time ago. Well done, although in harsh competition
with Bitcoinity and BitcoinWisdom now. Good luck with it.

~~~
cjm
Thanks, I haven't worked on it in months. Just made a few much needed updates
and planning to keep updating often now.

